# One Las Vegas Restaurant recommendation



## lee_44106 (Apr 10, 2006)

I'll be going to Las Vegas soon on a business related trip. I'm taking my wife. We plan to indulge ourselves one night on fine dining. Any recommendations? We have no particular cuisine preference; we are open to any suggestion.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

lee_44106 said:


> I'll be going to Las Vegas soon on a business related trip. I'm taking my wife. We plan to indulge ourselves one night on fine dining. Any recommendations? We have no particular cuisine preference; we are open to any suggestion.


If you like steak try Delmonico at the Venetian. Otherwise you can try Picasso at Bellagio. Both are excellent but I'm more a meat and potato type so my preference is the former. If you're budget minded I think Circus Circus still has a $1.99 breakfast buffet:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

_Mix_, atop THEhotel at Mandalay Bay. My wife and I celebrated an anniversary there. Next to the restaurant is a trendy bar (same name) with a great view of The Strip. There is also seating outside, that is even heated in the winter time.

We also stayed at THEhotel, all suites. We think it is one of the finest properties in Las Vegas.

Cheers,

M8


----------



## OldSkoolFrat (Jan 5, 2007)

Commander's Palace and sit in Kirk's section. At the other end of the scale, Slots of Fun has great foot long hot dogs


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

OldSkoolFrat said:


> ...At the other end of the scale, Slots of Fun has great foot long hot dogs


OMG! I ate two of those at one sitting! 

M8


----------



## johnjack11 (Oct 13, 2006)

This is a good recommendation, save room for the Irish Whiskey Crème Brûlée Scottish Shortbread Cookies though....



pt4u67 said:


> If you like steak try Delmonico at the Venetian. Otherwise you can try Picasso at Bellagio. Both are excellent but I'm more a meat and potato type so my preference is the former. If you're budget minded I think Circus Circus still has a $1.99 breakfast buffet:icon_smile_big:


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Hmmmmm...Havent been to ol' Sin city in a couple of months...I've got the itch to go back myself...maybe in a few weeks, I'll start planning my first trip for 07...
as far as places to eat...it all depends on what you're looking for...

All Around Best-Michael Mina; Bellagio
Seafood-Seablue; MGM
Steak-Prime; Bellagio
French-Picasso (technically French fusion); Bellagio
Latin-Border Grill; Mandalay Bay
Italian-Circo; Bellagio
Asian-Jasmine; Bellagio or Tao; Venetian
California-Bradley Ogden; Caesers or Nob Hill; MGM

and for entertainment

Best Bar before 8:00 PM-Casa Fuente; Caesars or The Petrossian; Bellagio
Best Bar after 8:00 PM-Shaddow; Caesars
Best Lounge-Tabu; MGM
Best Club-Pure; Caesars or Tryst; Wynn

You'll have a blast..


----------



## johnjack11 (Oct 13, 2006)

Just booked a trip in March for a conference, thanks for all the recommendations!


----------



## 18677 (Jan 4, 2006)

*.*

I always enjoy the Morton's there.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

We weren't too happy with the service at Delmonico the last time we ate there. Also, the soups and side dishes came to us cold. The steak was good, but the experience made it a bit less tasty.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

LeatherSOUL said:


> We weren't too happy with the service at Delmonico the last time we ate there. Also, the soups and side dishes came to us cold. The steak was good, but the experience made it a bit less tasty.


Truth be told...Delmonaco Sucks...The service is not that great, the food is just okay, and the place kind of lacks in ambiance...If you want steaks go to prime or Del Friscos both of them leave Delmonaco in the dust...now if you just want to try it because it's Emeril's restaurant, go to his Fish House in MGM...it still isnt great (but then again, neither is Emeril)...but it's at least alot more original than Delmonaco...


----------



## sheilapat (Sep 23, 2009)

The Gabba Goul said:


> Truth be told...Delmonaco Sucks...The service is not that great, the food is just okay, and the place kind of lacks in ambiance...If you want steaks go to prime or Del Friscos , Treasure Island Vegas, Palazzo Hotel Las Vegas both of them leave Delmonaco in the dust...now if you just want to try it because it's Emeril's restaurant, go to his Fish House in MGM...it still isnt great (but then again, neither is Emeril)...but it's at least alot more original than Delmonaco...


*Wow... a bit harsh, don't you think?
But, in your defense, there are so many incredible restaurants in Vegas that nobody should settle for second best!
Mangia!*


----------



## msphotog (Jul 5, 2006)

A friend of mine recommends Aureole, famous for it's 3 story wine rack and girls who ride up and down to fetch your bottle...Bradley Ogden is really nice with modern vibe, and Bobby Flay's Mesa Grill also comes highly recommended, if you like a little spice. Personally, I have really enjoyed Nero's in Ceaser's Palace, a really great steak. If you're a meat eater like me, it's hard to go wrong at The Palm, in the Forum Shops. 
One last recommendation is a place that a friend of mine likes, and he says all the chefs eat there, even Martha Stewart... Hash House a-go-go, on Sahara, just a few blocks off the strip. They serve regular American Cafe food, but I hear it's fantastic!

Good luck, Mark S.


----------



## MarkfromMD (Nov 5, 2008)

Sheilapat your first post was resurrecting a 2.5 year old thread? I wonder where the OP ended up eating!


----------

